# west bay report 09/08/08



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

went to a friends house on saturday to chill but we had about 30 minutes to fish so we decided to wade off south shoreline...picked up one 20" red..then got dark..we went back...then in the morning i kinda woke up late about 7 and my friend didnt want to go so i went by my self...hurried up back to the same place..ended up with 3 slot reds from 23" to 27" and two trout 15" and 16"...and one flounder 15"...the bite stopped and the wind picked up..so i went back and was done...checked out the galveston surf...surf was fishable but muddy..alot of birds working everywhere on the first and second gut..didnt have time to fish the surf..I had to go meet some friend for a bday party..topwater mullet skitterwalk and electric blue back/chartreuse belly norton bull minnow was the best..


----------



## Freddiefish (Apr 4, 2007)

Good catches!


----------



## Buck110 (Jul 3, 2008)

You could almost put that in that cellular commercial the tails of the red fish and the brick lined up beside you.Looks like the bars. lol!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

more pics..my gf came over and saw this..she made all that for me..lmao..she wanted to take a pic of herself with one fish too


----------



## ICAST4REDS (Jul 24, 2008)

GOOD CATCH, I BET YOUR BUDDY IS MAD HE DID NOT GET UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

yea he was mad..he was like oh **** i couldve gone with u.lol


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice haul man.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

lol....thats a 5" difference from the size of the flounder to the 20" Redfish. I need to borrow that measuring tape. :spineyes::bounce:


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

That was real sweet of your gf. Now wait 25 years, if she still does that with the fish. Then shes a keeper! lol


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

yea thats true..sure hope so


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Popcorn time*



Gilbert said:


> lol....thats a 5" difference from the size of the flounder to the 20" Redfish. I need to borrow that measuring tape. :spineyes::bounce:


That measuring tape will getcha in trouble gilbert. I,m sure i need new glasses.

Slurp


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## MAKO 23 (Mar 19, 2005)

Either the smallest Red is to small or two of them are over twenty eight. And no , I'm not a junior game warden.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

i taped my measuring tape on my rod..and measured this smallest red..bent the tail so it is right at 20"..yea it tend to look smaller in the picture to me too..i would never break the law for keeping undersized red or any other kind of fish i catch..


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Nice fish Ryan..


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

nice job!

i've been wacking the reds on tops @ night in west bay.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and pics.. WTG Ryan.. Its why we love fishing too. Good time and fresh dinner...


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks..i have only went 4 times this summer due to no ride..so it sucks..i dont get to fish as much anymore..im waiting for a job and a truck so i can get out there and fish lmao..


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> lol....thats a 5" difference from the size of the flounder to the 20" Redfish. I need to borrow that measuring tape. :spineyes::bounce:


LOL!


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Leave him alone you guys are terrible sometimes. He said the redfish is 20 inches so get off of his back. I mean it makes me sick, people are scared to post reports anymore because people may see a picture and think the fish is to small or to big. I mean get over it and go fishing, stop criticizing peoples fish and reports. Nice fish and report by the way.


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

*i agree*

i agree with fishaholic . well said


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Fishaholic said:


> Leave him alone you guys are terrible sometimes. He said the redfish is 20 inches so get off of his back. I mean it makes me sick, people are scared to post reports anymore because people may see a picture and think the fish is to small or to big. I mean get over it and go fishing, stop criticizing peoples fish and reports. Nice fish and report by the way.


AMEN!!!!! it's really getting old


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

so its ok to post undersize fish as long as you claim they are legal:question:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

c'mon, gilbert, lay off.

you're right, it is definately *not *okay to take undersized fish, but unless you have definative proof that they aren't legal, cool it, boy.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

i know its not okay at all to keep a undersized fish..i know what im doing..but thanks


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> so its ok to post undersize fish as long as you claim they are legal:question:


Ok look if you are so dead certain he is keeping undersized fish go be a Junior Game Warden and write him a ticket. You can honestly say you know how long a fish is in the picture? Congratulations. He said it is 20 inches. Stop patrolling the fishing reports page and catch your own fish.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

nice work !!!


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

awesome fish Ryan! don't let those Junior Game Wardens get to you...there are some people out there that don't like to see people succeed.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

never heard of junior game warden..only just game warden..what is junior game warden?


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Solid Catch*

Keep on whackin' and stackin' ryan! Post on Brutha!

Slurp


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Ryanlovesfishing said:


> never heard of junior game warden..only just game warden..what is junior game warden?


Someone who sits on the computer critizing peoples report instead of fishing lol.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks alex258..i appericate ur help..will be going back out in the morning...wanna come alex??


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> so its ok to post undersize fish as long as you claim they are legal:question:


Let it go Big Tuna.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

cool report!


----------



## Buck110 (Jul 3, 2008)

Dont let these guys discourage you from posting your pics. There is alot worse things a 20 year old kid could be doing. Keep up the fishing and posting your catch man, good job!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

good job , tell them don't be jealous


----------

